
IPhone 5 vs. Canon 5D Mark III - superchink
http://dcurt.is/iphone-5-vs-5d-mark-iii
======
chrisbroadfoot
Stacks up? What I'm seeing from the iPhone image is a lot of noise reduction,
despite the shot being taken in daylight.

In anything but daylight, there's no way this would be any comparison.

The color, contrast, sharpness and noise from the iPhone is so far behind the
SLR it's not funny.

~~~
vl
Predictably DSLR's image has much narrower depth of field, essentially
producing non-interchangeable photos. For comparison to be interesting he had
to set diaphragm to the same value as iPhone.

But iPhone's camera is impressive nonetheless. I haven't seen 5, but even 4S
has very impressive (i.e. "smart") metering system, it just guesses correctly
on so many occasions, and sometimes I wish that 5D Mark 3 would have something
similar.

And this new panorama feature in iOS 6 works on 4S as well, and, while
simplistic, is very nice.

~~~
dpark
Setting the aperture on a DSLR to match the aperture of the iPhone won't make
the depths of field equal. In fact, the iPhone was at f/2.4, while the DSLR
was at f/2.8, which would give the iPhone the shallower depth of field if
aperture were the only factor. (The biggest other factor here is sensor size.)

------
VeejayRampay
Stacks up as in "it's crap compared to"? If you know how a digital sensor
works (and photography for that matter), you know damn well that the sensor in
an iPhone is small, which has a direct impact on the dynamic range of light
coming in.

In its category (phone cameras) the iPhone is decent enough (though not even
the best) but comparing it to a high-end full-frame DSLR is really rotten
apples to freshly picked Jaffa oranges.

------
csmeder
Hmm, the iPhone's photo is so far from "stacking up" to the 5D's photo.

I wonder if he meant to say how far the quality has come from the 4s?

On a scale of 1-10, if the 5D is a 10, I would put the iphone 5 at a 6. So
maybe the 4s is at a 4 according to DC?

To illustrate this DC should also put an image taken with a 4s. But to put a 6
next to a 10 and say it "stacks up". Thats like saying a honda civic stacks up
against a porche 911. It doesn't.

However, you could say today's civic stacks up much better than the 1980 civic
to todays porche 911...

------
4rt
if that guy can't spot the difference, what is he doing with a $4k camera?

